# ما هو المعدن المناسب



## The Plunger (15 فبراير 2013)

في البداية انا مش مهندس فمعذرة لو مكانش هو ده القسم الصحيح 
انا لقيت المنتدى الجميل ده و كان عندي مشكلة و اتمنى اني الاقي الحل عندكم 
ايه هو المعدن المستخدم في انابيب Paintball و هي عبارة عن انبوبة يخزن فيها الهواء لضغط يصل الى 200 بار
انا ناوي اصنع واحدة نظرا لانها مش متوفرة علطول و تمنها غالي الى حد ما في الخارج
فما هي الخامات صلب / الومنيوم 
و لو في حالة الصلب هل يكون فيه نوع محدد من الصلب ؟؟
انا شوفت انواع كتير عبارة عن اسطوانات مفتوحة الطرفين دي ممكن استعملها بخيث اقفل طرف و اركب في النحية التانية الفالف اللي انا محتاجة فأنا معرفش هل مواسير الصلب تستحمل الضغوط العالبة 
و كذلك الالومنيوم برده ؟
و اعمل سمك الاسطوانة اد ايه
و انا لو قدرت اعمل اسطوانة تتحمل 50 بار انا راضي جدااا جدا جدا
و شكرا اوي ليكم يا جماعة و اتمنى اني الاقي اجابة سؤالي في اسرع وقت ممكن
​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 فبراير 2013)

Stanless Steel


----------



## The Plunger (16 فبراير 2013)

شكرا بس ممكن تفاصيل اكتر زي السمك المناسب 
و ليه مواسير الصلب متنفعش ؟
وشكرا على المتابعة


----------



## honey007 (3 مارس 2013)

مع ان دا مش تخصصى برده لكن ما اظنش الصلب ينفع لسبب بسيط إن الصلب ماده قصفه وممكن مع الضغط العالى تنكسر اظن انك محتاج ماده ductile فيها ممطلوليه يعنى لو خبط عليها بمطرقها تلاقىها بتعلم انما الصلب لو خبط عليه بمطرقه بينكسر

لكن برده إنتظر حد متخصص يعطيك معلومه أكيد ودا رابط انجليزى لو ليك فى الانجليزى Composite overwrapped pressure vessel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## honey007 (4 مارس 2013)

أسف على الرد السابق المفروض أنه رد على موضوع أخر


----------



## khahan777 (31 مارس 2013)

كم القطر المطلوب ؟ والطول ؟


----------



## محمود عبد الله (6 مايو 2013)

يا أخي 
هذا الموضوع متخصص جدا ولا يصح ابدا أن تصنع هذا الأنبوب بنفسك بل يجب أن تذهب لمصنع متخصص حتى لو كان ثمنه غالي لأن ال 200 أو ال 50 بار ضغط عالي جدا لو حدث أي خطأ (في التصنيع أو اللحام أو الكشف على اللحام أو تصميم السمك أو غيره)ستتسبب في خسائر جسيمة مادية وبشرية
وسأعطيك معلومات عامة فقط
هذا الموضوع اسمه أوعية الضغط pressure vessels 
وله قسم مخصوص في الأسمي بل كان هو السبب في إنشاء الأسمي asmi code 
كل الخامات يمكن أن تصنع منها هذا الأنبوب ويختلف سمك الخامة وطريقة التصنيع والإشراف والكشف
القوانين مشهورة وسهلة لاستنتاج السمك بعد اختيار الخامة ولكن خطوات التصنيع وطريقة اللحام وطريقة المعالجة وأشياء كثيرة جدا تأخذ في الاعتبار
لا انصحك أبدا بالبدأ في هذا الموضوع إلا بوجود متخصصين


----------



## samiabbass (2 أغسطس 2013)

استعمل معدن 37Cr4,40Cr


----------



## عمراياد (3 أغسطس 2013)

من المعادن التي تستخدم : 

chromium nickel steels, such as typical grades 304, 316
309, and 310

the stabilized stainless steels, Types 321 or
347

low-carbon grades like 304L or 316L

Ferritic Stainless Steels

Martensitic Stainless Steels

وانصحك ان تجد احد المختصين في هذا الموضوع 

بالتوفيق


----------



## alali_abd (30 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا النوع من الاعمال يجب ان يدرس بشكل صحيح وشامل كما ان امثال هذه الاسطوانات المضغوطه بحاجة الى اختبارات محددة بل وبحاجة الى شهادة تثبت صلاحيتها للغرض المحدد من قبل مفتشين متخصصين
انا لا اقول ان احد يجب ان لا يعمل او يحاول ولكن يجب ان يكون ذلك قائم على اسس علمية صحيحة
ان الاسطوانات المعرضة للغط قد تتسبب بإزهاق ارواح اذا لم تكن مصنوعة بالتصميم والتنفيذ والتفتيش والاختبار الصحيح
عندما تحاول ان تبدأ بهكذا مشروع فعليك ان تحيط بكافة جوانبه وتدرسه بشكل جيد وتباشر العمل على اصوله لأنه لو ازهقت روح في النهاية بسبب خلل في الاختيار او تصميم او تنفيذ واختبار العمل فستكون مسؤلا عن ذلك بنسبة معينة
جزاكم الله خير


----------

